# Transformers: Dark of the Moon - Blu-Ray Review



## Dave Upton

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7121&w=l[/img]*Title:* _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_
*Starring:* Shia LaBeouf, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, Josh Duhamel, John Turturro, Tyrese Gibson
*Directed by:* Michael Bay
*Written by:* Ehren Kruger
*Studio: * Paramount
*Rated:* PG-13
*Runtime:* 157 min
*Release Date:* 9/30/2011 (Blu-Ray)

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :1star: 




*HTS Overall Score:*86

*Summary:*

_Neil, you are dark on the rock. The mission is a "go"._​
What if the space race of the 1960's was all a secret government project to investigate alien life on the moon? In Michael Bay's third and final installment in the _Transformers_ franchise, _Dark of the Moon_ this is exactly what happens. During the final days of the great war on Cybertron, the Autobots launch a desperate attempt to save their kind in a vessel called _The Ark_. On board is a technology that could win the war, and its inventor - the great Sentinel Prime, the predecessor to Optimus. During the escape from Cybertron, _The Ark_ is damaged and considered lost, careening off into space. Eventually, the vessel is detected by Earth as it crash lands on our moon - triggering the space race.

Flash forward to present day, and the Autobots are busy around the globe helping NEST teams fight terrorists and solve the problems of Earth. Sam Witwicky has a new girlfriend named Carly (Huntington-Whiteley), is done with college, and has no job. With Bumblebee off helping the other Autobots, Sam is depressed and desperate to find work as Carly supports him. When Sam miraculously lands a job at Acuretta Systems, a defense and telecom giant thanks to a mysterious letter of recommendation from a board member - he's both excited and suspicious. Sam's suspicions soon prove correct as he finds himself once more in the midst of a Decepticon plot to take over the planet - this time with a far more sinister goal than ever before.


*Movie:*:3.5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7122&w=l[/img]

Like most of the hapless victims who didn't know what they were getting into when they walked into the theater to see Revenge of the Fallen - I had very low expectations for this film. Michael Bay's talent for making over the top action films is almost impossible to overstate, and in this final installment of the franchise - Michael Bay is truly in his element. The story of _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_ is certainly less ridiculous than its predecessor, despite some rather severe pacing issues in the first act - which somehow manages to last the better part of 90 minutes. Despite the slow start and pacing concerns, _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_ is ultimately a return to proper form for the series, focusing on good old fashioned giant robot battles and explosions like we've all come to expect from Mr. Bay. 

It's a bit amusing that Bay probably has too much plot and back-story in this film, but is consistent with what is obviously a knee jerk reaction to the drubbing the previous film received from fans and critics alike. Criticism aside, if you can survive a slow start and get through all the catch up, the build-up and final battle are superb. This is a thoroughbred summer blockbuster that pulls no punches and makes no attempt to apologize for being what it is; this is Michael Bay at his best, the story might be weak and drag on like _Pearl Harbor_, but once the action starts - I promise you won't care anymore.

*Video:*:5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7123&w=l[/img]

_Transformers: Dark of the Moon_ comes to Blu-Ray with a spectacular AVC encode that features stunning detail and excellent overall quality. Shot on a combination of 35mm film and digital 3D using the Pace-Cameron rig of _Avatar_ fame, there is not a moment in this film that doesn't impress visually. CGI is up to the usual quality of a Michael Bay film - and is next to impossible to tell apart from practical elements. Reflections, scratches, dirt and dust on the bodies of the transformers are flawlessly executed and show no visible flaws. Space scenes are full of inky, gorgeous blacks that show no sign of crush or loss of detail while shadows are clearly delineated with excellent detail throughout the gray-scale. High level detail abounds, with individual eyebrows, pores, specs of facial hair and even the occasional makeup flaw clearly visible. Color is generally excellent with strong, slightly overstated primaries and natural balance. Skin tones are generally good but appear to have a warmer color balance, resulting in a faint orange push in certain scenes, though this is likely a stylistic choice (see Huntington-Whiteley's legs in the opening minutes) intended to give the film a more vibrant look. 

In sum, this is a stunning release that is sure to please even the most critical videophile - and while some may critique the color timing in skin tones noted above, I firmly believe this was a stylistic choice and is not a flaw so much as a fine example of director's intent. 

*Audio:*:5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7124&w=l[/img]

I was pleased to note that _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_ features a 7.1 channel Dolby TrueHD lossless surround mix rather than the more typical DTS-HD MA we see so often. Regardless of format, this is one of the most engaging, nuanced and well realized surround experiences I have ever had the pleasure of hearing. The opening seconds as the Paramount logo shows on screen feature an impressive surround pan as a transformer sound effect literally engulfs the room. From this start forward there is nothing imperfect about this mix - surround content is aggressive, superbly positioned and spatially accurate. Action scenes are nothing short of ridiculous with some of the most accurate tight and controlled use of VLF content I've ever witnessed. This is not a boom contest, and this is readily apparent as no one sound drowns out the rest - instead every channel and component of the mix works with the others to create what can only be called a benchmark in surround audio. 

Unlike the vast majority of surround mixes where a huge front soundstage is thrown with little respect given to spatial queues in the left and right channels, _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_ features the most spatially immersive audio I have every heard on a Blu-Ray. Not only are sounds localized to the correct channel; they are precisely located in both the y and x axes. What is truly unique about this mix is that depth is clearly given great attention; the precise proximity of any effect whether it be an explosion or the visceral impact of two Transformers is perfectly resolved - objects moving toward the viewer on screen clearly do so sonically as well, and the result is absolutely spectacular. VLF content is precise and authoritative without being boomy or distracting - this is punch you in the gut bass with some serious ULF content as well. However you look at it,this is a reference quality mix that is near impossible to fault - from dialogue to atmospheric content to surround localization there is not a single thing done wrong here. Reference.

*Extras:*:1star:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7125&w=l[/img]

The only extra included with this edition is the DVD version of the film, and while this is slightly disappointing, the case does include a $10.00 coupon for the 3D version which will also feature extra content. Trust me, the A/V is so good I doubt you'll care.


*DVD version of the film*


*Overall:*:4.5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7126&w=l[/img]

What else is there to say that I haven't said already? _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_ is not a masterpiece when it comes to the art of film making or storytelling, it suffers from plenty of pacing issues and has a lot of yawn inducing back-story that really didn't need to be there. Despite all this, _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_ is a great action film and a true exemplar of what the summer blockbuster should be. There's enough action, explosions and eye candy to appease even the most ravenous action junkie, and this is bundled with superb visuals and what I am happy to declare is the finest lossless surround mix the Blu-Ray format has ever seen. 

Whether you're after demo material, a fun action flick, or an edge of your seat thrill ride (for the latter half at least), this film delivers. Highly Recommended.


----------



## Trizzly

I am looking forward to giving this disc a spin.

I wonder if Walmart will be getting a special edition like they did last time?


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Thanks for the review! I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Z71SierraSLT

Nice Dave! More of my money going to Blu-Rays in September! More to spend in October!


----------



## Z71SierraSLT

Dave, Did you get to listen to this using any height speakers?


----------



## Dave Upton

I did not - I'm not sold on the height + wide idea quite yet. When I replace my receiver I will probably have that option, but I'm not sure there's much reason for it.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Thanks Dave, I heard bad things initially about this movie so I didn't see it in the theatre, but if the audio and video quality are as good as you say, I think I'll pick up the BD. Its always good to have another reference quality disc around, and this one seems to fit the bill... plus I have the first 2 in BD already, might as well complete the set!


----------



## Jon Liu

Thanks for the review Dave! I missed the theatrical run of this movie, but I will definitely be getting this one, especially after your scores for the audio and video!


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Owen Bartley said:


> Thanks Dave, I heard bad things initially about this movie so I didn't see it in the theatre, but if the audio and video quality are as good as you say, I think I'll pick up the BD. Its always good to have another reference quality disc around, and this one seems to fit the bill... plus I have the first 2 in BD already, might as well complete the set!


I have to agree that even if it stinks, i would want it also to complete the set.


----------



## Dale Rasco

> I was pleased to note that Transformers: Dark of the Moonfeatures a 7.1 channel Dolby TrueHD lossless surround mix rather than the more typical DTS-HD MA we see so often. Regardless of format, this is one of the most engaging, nuanced and well realized surround experiences I have ever had the pleasure of hearing. The opening seconds as the Paramount logo shows on screen feature an impressive surround pan as a transformer sound effect literally engulfs the room. From this start forward there is nothing imperfect about this mix - surround content is aggressive, superbly positioned and spatially accurate. Action scenes are nothing short of ridiculous with some of the most accurate tight and controlled use of VLF content I've ever witnessed. This is not a boom contest, and this is readily apparent as no one sound drowns out the rest - instead every channel and component of the mix works with the others to create what can only be called a benchmark in surround audio.
> 
> Unlike the vast majority of surround mixes where a huge front soundstage is thrown with little respect given to spatial queues in the left and right channels, Transformers: Dark of the Moon features the most spatially immersive audio I have every heard on a Blu-Ray. Not only are sounds localized to the correct channel; they are precisely located in both the y and x axes. What is truly unique about this mix is that depth is clearly given great attention; the precise proximity of any effect whether it be an explosion or the visceral impact of two Transformers is perfectly resolved - objects moving toward the viewer on screen clearly do so sonically as well, and the result is absolutely spectacular. VLF content is precise and authoritative without being boomy or distracting - this is punch you in the gut bass with some serious ULF content as well. However you look at it,this is a reference quality mix that is near impossible to fault - from dialogue to atmospheric content to surround localization there is not a single thing done wrong here. Reference.


I agree on every statement except I would have given the audio :5stars::5stars: Dead on review my friend!

ABSOLUTELY SICK!!!!!!​


----------



## Dale Rasco

Z71SierraSLT said:


> Dave, Did you get to listen to this using any height speakers?


Hey Thomas, I watched it tonight with the 9.1 and remembered reading your post about the height so I went ahead and ran one scene twice with and without the height engaged and there were subtle differences, but it was more of a quantitative than a qualitative difference. It really didn't add anything.


----------



## marty1

I am jealous of you guys over there, we don't get it in UK until end of November :hissyfit:


Can anyone tell me for definate if it is region locked at all as I would like to order it now?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
While certainly not going to make the Criterion Collection, (then again Armageddon and The Rock somehow did) this honestly is the best sounding Blu-ray that I have ever owned. I am especially impressed with the Surround Steering. This is truly a Demonstration Disc of the highest caliber.

The Movie itself is what it is. However, I have never known a BD to sound this good.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> While certainly not going to make the Criterion Collection, (then again Armageddon and The Rock somehow did) this honestly is the best sounding Blu-ray that I have ever owned. I am especially impressed with the Surround Steering. This is truly a Demonstration Disc of the highest caliber.
> 
> The Movie itself is what it is. However, I have never known a BD to sound this good.
> Cheers,
> JJ



+1


----------



## Vader

Well,

After the unbelievably offensive, direction-less, misfire known as "Revenge of the Fallen" (IMHO, of course), I went against my better judgement and blind-bought "Dark of the Moon." I watched it this afternoon, and was... pleasantly surprised. Gone are most of the immature, bottom-of-the barrel attempts at humor, and there is actually a story (and a pretty good one, too... IMO). I really enjoyed the film, and the PQ was second-to-none. I have no interest in 3D, so I'm fine with not waiting for the "uber-edition" coming in December. Besides, I really cannot see how they could possibly improve the PQ on the 2D version. Given that I loved the first installment, I would almost place this on the same level... And, being an avid old-school Trekkie, I really appreciated the nod to "Wrath of Kahn." Glad I got it!


----------



## Superior Audio

Got this on sale @ Costco for well under $20!:clap:

Got it home, slapped it in the LG and I must say that the picture is without a doubt, reference quality of the highest caliber. Critereon has nothing on this disc in my opinion. 

Unfortunately, my Denon is in the shop getting the network card replaced so audio was really limited to the TV speakers. But before anyone says anything, this is the BEST I have EVER heard these speakers sound!:yikes: I can only hope (and expect) this quality to morph and expand once I get my sound system up and running again in a week or so, whenever I get the AVR back.:hsd: 

I saw this movie twice before the BD; the first time in 3D. I was sorely disappointed but there were one or two decent effects that worked. The second time was in 2D. The BD far surpassed PQ of the previous 2 theater viewings combined. The whole family agreed it was the best PQ we had seen to date.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Best Buy had it for $17.99 which is an awesome deal as it also includes a DVD and a Digital Copy. I wonder if the price went up today as the Sales run from Sunday to Saturday.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Superior Audio

$17.99? Yup, that's what Costco is charging also. I had just picked up the disc at Target for $20 (right next door to Costco here) so I walked it back and returned it.  $2 (+ tax) is $2 dollars (+ tax) in this economy! Besides, thought I could use the walk.:bigsmile:


----------



## Jon Liu

Watched it last night and sure glad I got this one. My wife and I both agreed it was much better than Revenge of the Fallen. My wife immediately commented, "This one was much better. Especially since it didn't have as much toilet humor."

The audio track was definitely an added bonus to the experience, too!


----------



## tonyvdb

Although I found the first 30 min. of the movie a bit silly and not very good the rest of this movie really proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that having my SVS PB13u is fantastic!! This movies soundtrack is absolutely reference quality. The surround channels are used plenty and the LFE channel is given the best workout I have seen so far.
An absolute must have for a movie collection.:clap::T


----------



## tylerlovely2006

great movie and wow the sound is just amazing cant be leave my system could handle all the explosions and such great movie first 7.1 movie i own i think and its sweet
:hsd::hsd:


----------



## Jungle Jack

By leaps and bounds it is the best sounding Disc of any Format that I have ever heard. I am so impressed with just how clear the dialogue is amidst the cacophony of the destruction of Chicago by mutant Chevrolet Product Placement vessels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Superior Audio

:sad::doh:Haven't gotten my Denon back yet...keep rubbing it in guys.:nono:addle::boxer::rofl:


----------



## SSgtMaddog

Just watched this last night was completely blown away by the audio. Its such an awesome feeling when the transformers change for vehicles to autobots and back as you get to hear that wonderful change happening throughout your room. During the movie all i could hear was my wife screaming at me to turn it down. Story line was not as good as the first and maybe on par with the second but the visuals and audio were able to keep me in there.


----------



## Dwight Angus

This was a blind buy for me. I bought it for the audio and boy did it deliver. Felt like I was in the middle of the action. Video was stunning.
Great review Dave


----------



## Irishsaab

Thanks for the review and I must say that I had chills just watching the opening scene of the Paramount stars flying around in surround! Is there a difference in the audio on the DVD vs the Blue-ray? I only ask as I have an older projector that doesn't support HD so the only thing that I don't want to miss is better audio... 

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb

Irishsaab said:


> I only ask as I have an older projector that doesn't support HD so the only thing that I don't want to miss is better audio...
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, for this movie there would be a noticeable difference between the DVD audio and the uncompressed audio on the BluRay


----------



## Irishsaab

Nice! hope to hear the difference tonight! On the same topic: is there a website that shows the disc info? Since I only rent or borrow movies it would be great to know which version to look for.


----------



## Infrasonic

While I haven't seen the Blu-Ray version the DVD sounds great! I agree with Dale's 10 star rating of the audio several posts back. There is significant surround activity and the LFE had my pants flapping with my new Submersive HP.

More along Dale's thinking I believe it might be useful to have another level past the current 5 gold star rating for audio. It seems a lot of movies get 4 1/2's and 5's but there should be special 5 Platinum star club (or something) for those movies that go above and beyond like this movie, Tron, Xmen First Class and Thor - basically the demo worthy material flicks.

Btw, I've been really enjoying everyone's reviews lately and appreciate the time you put into these reviews. I think we've had a very good year for movies (at least the action ones!).


----------



## leej

I totally agree with Infrasonic and what many have reflected, here. The sound is so far above many that have and deserve 4-5 stars. This has to be the best use of 7.1 surround that I have ever heard and hope that others will follow their lead. It certainly made me glad that I have a decent suround system.
I've enjoyed so many of the reviews here and have come to depend on them to find the right movies to watch. So, Thanks!!


----------



## Dwight Angus

I certainly agree with Lee J. This is the best Blu-ray video and audio movie I have heard. I look forward to more top notch 7.1 surround movies.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Just picked up a copy of this - solely based on this review! ;-). Really looking forward to sitting back and enjoying some mindless sonic entertainment. Thanks for the thorough review - great as always!


----------



## JBrax

I was absolutely mesmerized by the audio of the movie. It's my "show off" movie now. It replaced The Dark Knight.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Alright... Watched it. The audio is absolutely off the hook! It gave my bass shakers a huge workout... Crisp aound coming from all over -- directionality of sound is spot on. The battle in the city began to feel like an amusement park ride!!! For what it is - very cool stuff.


----------



## mojojojo

SSgtMaddog said:


> Its such an awesome feeling when the transformers change for vehicles to autobots and back as you get to hear that wonderful change happening throughout your room. .


Totally agree with this! The cringing/clanging/crunching noise are just awesome; so is the left/right effect.


----------



## JBrax

Can anybody think of a better movie to flex the home theater muscle? Only 2 that I can think of and that's Battle Los Angeles and The Dark Knight. I think I've seen it about 5 times now. It's my show off movie and a couple of my buddies are putting together systems after watching it.


----------



## d12d

I completely agree with the review. Great audio and video throughout the movie as well as some very good action scenes. The story leaves a lot to be desired but this is a very good fun action movie. 7/10


----------



## Jungle Jack

JBrax said:


> Can anybody think of a better movie to flex the home theater muscle? Only 2 that I can think of and that's Battle Los Angeles and The Dark Knight. I think I've seen it about 5 times now. It's my show off movie and a couple of my buddies are putting together systems after watching it.


Hello,
Green Zone was strangely one of the best sounding BD's I have ever viewed. Dark Knight is a definite Reference Disc as well as you wrote. In addition, The A-Team (Film), Star Trek (2009), X-Men: First Class, and Braveheart (Sapphire Series) are also great sounding BD's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax

I never would have thought of Green Zone. I've seen it but it was before my current setup. I'll have to give it a spin. Thanks JJ


----------



## superedge88

I enjoyed the audio in this movie as well, though I really hope that if they continue this story that they improve plot. And get a lead actress that can act.


----------



## Dwight Angus

superedge88 said:


> I enjoyed the audio in this movie as well, though I really hope that if they continue this story that they improve plot. And get a lead actress that can act.


I agree with you regarding the lead actress. Added not acting value to the flick at all


----------

